# Virgin Media UK Cisco CT8685 1TB



## nelem (Apr 18, 2006)

Does any one have experience of this TiVo? I had a hard drive failure and managed to rescue virtually all data to a 3TB drive using ddrescue so I have a 1TB image on a 3TB drive which I want to expand but not having any joy.

Both the original and rescued drives boot BUT it doesn't seem to have a standard partition table.

JMFS-rev104 (from rosswalker.co.uk/tivo_upgrade) says No TiVo drives
MFSLive 1.4 sees partitions sda1-15,sbd1-15,sdc1-15,sdd1-15,sde1-15 All fake
MFS Tools 3.2 can't see the partition table.
SystemRescueCD doesn't see a partition table.

Should the partitions be visible to the booted OS. E.g. sda1-15?
What tools can I use to print the first sector?

Cheers


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

nelem said:


> Does any one have experience of this TiVo? I had a hard drive failure and managed to rescue virtually all data to a 3TB drive using ddrescue so I have a 1TB image on a 3TB drive which I want to expand but not having any joy.
> 
> Both the original and rescued drives boot BUT it doesn't seem to have a standard partition table.
> 
> ...


You'll probably have better luck finding someone who knows by asking in the UK Virgin TiVo thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=69


----------



## nelem (Apr 18, 2006)

Good idea. Have cross posted but it's dead quiet in there.


----------

